# Great Lakes Pit Bull Club Fun Show - June 2, 2012



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Come join the fun and bring out your dog. CGC testing available. All Non-Food Vendors Welcome.

Great Lakes Pit Bull Club | Strength, Courage, Tenacity

Great Lakes Pit Bull Club Annual Fun Show | Facebook


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Ill be there with my boy =]


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Is there a fee to enter in any of the fun shows? cause i would like to see what he can do =]


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I will put in for time off of work tomorrow.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

$10/ class. 

So, say you want to enter Judge's Choice, Best Brindle and 3-5 Females...the total would be $30. 

We are also offering CGC testing too.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

*bump* More donations received and updated on the site!


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

*bump!* Just a week away!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I know im so excited .. Decided to leave the pups at home though gonna make a group outing of it =]


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm heading out that way and plan on attending. I don't have any intentions of entering my dog into any of the competitions (although that could change), I just want to walk around and take in the sites. Is it still ok for me to bring my dog and walk around with her if I don't plan on entering her?


----------

